# Useles Billy says, Fact, Stolen Reeb is Sweeter #231



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 13, 2014)

And we are off.....


----------



## bigelow (Dec 13, 2014)

Specially in Canada.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 13, 2014)

We should get an award for that pap.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 13, 2014)

Billy says any stolt reeb is better than a bought reeb...

Not that Billy has bought that many in his life


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'll nominate you fer an award, and you can nominate me..

Now,,, just where is that form again?????


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 13, 2014)

Pappy is thankin bout getting a shower and heading to CabinCreek


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 13, 2014)

Tell da kids I is going Christmas shopping


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 13, 2014)

they don't never mind staying home alone if they think presents are involved.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 13, 2014)

Fact-T.P. ain't stepping foot back in candadia, eh.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 13, 2014)

I wonder if the rich folks live like this.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 13, 2014)

Fact.. T could get arrested in Canada... and their jail cells are cold.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 13, 2014)

I guess I could ask T if rich folks live like this.

I think T met a rich folk one time


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 13, 2014)

what was that rich folk name again T?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 13, 2014)

well, Pappy is checking out.  bbl


----------



## bigelow (Dec 13, 2014)

Fact I could do this all night.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 13, 2014)

But its aboot time to eat suppa.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 13, 2014)

bigelow said:


> But its aboot time to eat suppa.



Yep, i'm ready to go get some chicky wangs and flied lice. Bubbette will get her usual skrimp wif broccory.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 13, 2014)

Lol-ing @rh.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 13, 2014)

Fact-rh made me lol-ing.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 13, 2014)

Where am I?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 13, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Where am I?



Not here.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 13, 2014)

Billy shot the doctor


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 13, 2014)

I shot a deer and I left it. Buzzards and coyotes got to eat too.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 13, 2014)

They sho do.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 13, 2014)

Buzzards was eating one down the road from the house today. I wonder who I should hate for that.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 13, 2014)

I shot the sheriff. But not the deputy.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 13, 2014)

Kill all the buzzards I say!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 13, 2014)

Kill all uselessness?


----------



## bigelow (Dec 13, 2014)

I had a roasted turkey buzzard for tg.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 13, 2014)

The deer are scared , for real scared, I ain't joken eder.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 13, 2014)

They hear a beer tab pop,and then they gone.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 13, 2014)

They hear the cork come outa the moonshine jug, they gone..


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 13, 2014)

The Accident part 10 

Present Day

If had been 15 years since that terrible accident left Billy with one arm. Today Billy was sitting in the courtroom of the Honorable Pinkard Music. All his friends and some of his enemies call him “String”. The office of District judge in Carnquitt County was an elected position. There were rumors that a lot of votes had been traded for inside info to some good Coot hunting locations. 

What Billy didn’t realize, was the fact that his lawyer would be answering to the Honorable String later in the day. Billy did know that his accident had been linked to some land squabble, and that the Cartwrong brothers were involved some kind of way. Billy never kept up with law or who was in what trouble. The law however had spent a lot of time keeping up with Billy.

 Billy never got over what the Cartwrong boys had done to him and what happened in another Courtroom several years ago. Basham had paid the Cartwrong boys a lot of money to keep his name out of it and to deny any accusation that he had paid them to tear down posted signs off of the phony leases. In exchange Basham had called in a favor and got the boys off with a slight fine and three years of community service, cleaning Ducks for the Honorable Judge String.

In Billy’s mind those who broke the law always came out better than those that obeyed it. That led Billy through a life of crime, he had been arrested,  among other things, for theft, evading arrest, DUI, driving with suspended license, hunting at night and putting cayenne pepper in widow Johnson’s bird feeder. He enjoyed watching the birds eat it, go crazy, and swoop down pecking her on the head.

Billy also had recurring nightmares of those big old knobby tires on the Cartwrong’s truck bearing down on him. To this day Billy despises even  medium size tires and those Donuts held a special place in his heart’s driveway.

Some year earlier.

T.P. Wilvis had also been upset at how easy the Cartwrongs got off. There was nothing he could do about that, but he vowed to help Billy every chance he got. TP got a lot of chances. He tripled Billy’s hours down at Stuckey Steel and raised his pay a dollar a week. At first it seemed to be working out good for Billy, and Kinnie Mckinney was a good influence on Him. Things went good for a while; Billy showed up every day, and was a good worker. His grades even improved to the point he only had 3 D’s on his report card. Then the trial went the way it did and there was a change in Billy. The $265 he received in punitive damages was lost in one night at the county fair, trying to hit that bowling pin with a small ball hanging from a string.

The first thing TP noticed was, that had to put new flint in his Zuppo lighter every day. He had spent $17 on a punch board to get that Zuppo. He never noticed that it was spelled with a U and enjoyed showing it off.  TP first got suspicious when letting Billy borrow the Zuppo, to light Kinnie Mack’s torch he would get it back with no flint in it. It just got worse.TP next noticed that there was never any soapstone around when you needed it. It escalated from there to welding rods, to TP.s personal stock of Boones Farm, he kept in his desk drawer. Then Billy started missing work and showing up late. He had been spending a lot of time with his brother Owney, and TP had seen them coming out of Hooties pool hall several times. Finally he quit showing up at Stuckeys Steel all together and rumors were that he was selling stolen cantaloupes.  That enterprise came to an end when JB ,the night watchman at the farmers market, caught him yellow handed. TP got him several other jobs cleaning yards, but that lasted until Robert H. Bamer caught him stealing shrimp out of the freezer he kept out in his garage. Mr Bamer did not press charges because the shrimp Billy got were his bait shrimp and not the ones he was going to grill the following weekend.

By the time he had reached his late teens, he had served several hitches in the county jail. They would let him go because they got tired of feeding him and giving him a better bed than he had at home. As he turned into an adult he just got worse. He drank beer by the gallons and moonshine when he could get it. After all these years he never let go of his grudge against the Cartwrongs and had whupped both of them single handedly several times.

TP kept trying to help Billy and had bailed him out of jail more times than he could remember.  When Billy was still a youngster TP gave him a pump shot gun for Christmas. TP said he never forgot the look on Billy's face when he unwrapped that gun Christmas morning.

 When Billy married his first of many wives, TP was his best man. That marriage lasted until Cora caught him down at the club making eyes at a new waitress. She shot the place up and that was that.

TP all but stopped trying to help Billy. Oh he would take him a bag of sweet taters for Christmas and would sometimes give Billy cash for lawn mowers he was getting from a guy Named Jeff See. But he had  about given up on helping Billy until that day of Miguels Mack's,  Billy's and Basham's trials.

To be continued………………………….Dang it’s gonna take one more chapter to wrap this thing up. Sorry.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 13, 2014)

How am I goning to hunt now...


----------



## Hankus (Dec 13, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> How am I goning to hunt now...



qbeam


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> The Accident part 10
> 
> Present Day
> 
> ...





Seriously Bo$$, you thank ANYBODY is gonna read ALL that ???


----------



## mattech (Dec 13, 2014)

Live from our party. I'm drunk and on call.


Fact: I hope I font get a call.


----------



## mattech (Dec 13, 2014)

Um, keep quack away.




...


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 13, 2014)

Bo$$ been buzzzzzyy


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 13, 2014)

I redit all


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 13, 2014)

We atthe camp fweezzen. its cold


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 13, 2014)

Gotta postwhile Ican, before I lose service


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 13, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Seriously Bo$$, you thank ANYBODY is gonna read ALL that ???



Don't matter now quack just trying to get it finished.


----------



## mattech (Dec 13, 2014)

I read them all. I enjoy them. I'm not sober enough to read this one. I'll follow up in the am.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 13, 2014)

Cheers usesles ones


----------



## Hankus (Dec 13, 2014)

I need mor beerses, it were a long day


----------



## T.P. (Dec 13, 2014)

Lol-ing at the pump shotgun!!  Another good read, KD!!


----------



## T.P. (Dec 13, 2014)

Good day, Nitram!


----------



## T.P. (Dec 13, 2014)

The Canadians are duking it out in the fancy forum now.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 13, 2014)

I may haveto go clean that one up in a minute


----------



## cramer (Dec 13, 2014)

K: y was that the readers digest version by any chance?


----------



## T.P. (Dec 13, 2014)

Rh is keeping a good eye on it, Kinnie Mack.


----------



## MAC2 (Dec 13, 2014)

sappenin folks?


----------



## MAC2 (Dec 13, 2014)

Er'body must be watching Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 13, 2014)

We all headed over to Cobb General Hospital, MAC. Some fellers from the fancy pants forum fixin to meet up there and scrap over a Saskatchewan deer.


----------



## MAC2 (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm on the way!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 13, 2014)

cramer said:


> K: y was that the readers digest version by any chance?



Yep and the last chapter.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 13, 2014)

I would like to see all 10 chapters put together in one place.  I am enjoy reading them


----------



## MAC2 (Dec 13, 2014)

Sup™ Pappy?


----------



## T.P. (Dec 13, 2014)

That wasn't the last chapter. There's at least one more.


----------



## mattech (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## KyDawg (Dec 13, 2014)

I dont know T, might try one more. I know it's bout run it's course.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 13, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I dont know T, might try one more. I know it's bout run it's course.



Charlie, are you watching the CC game?
These guys look like college teams out there.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 13, 2014)

Yep got two computer going here. I keep getting the mouses mix up.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 13, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I dont know T, might try one more. I know it's bout run it's course.



You started it, don't leave us hanging. I'm enjoying every bit of it, as are the rest of us.


----------



## M80 (Dec 13, 2014)

Me watching some good fights on fox 5 for free and they be live.


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 13, 2014)

Sup nut??


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 13, 2014)

Good one bo$$! I'm enjoying it as well!


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 13, 2014)

Hils?


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 13, 2014)

Goot chapter Bo$$. Keep em comin


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm hera nut.


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 13, 2014)

Sittin in da camper at camp.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 13, 2014)

Doing good, tanks for askin, Hilsman.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 13, 2014)

Look what we found today!
[URL=http://s1351.photobucket.com/user/peanutman04/media/IMG_20141213_125616_507_zpswhjqq8ri.jpg.html]
	







[/URL]


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 13, 2014)

Hope I feel like huntin in the mornin. This eboler is about to whup me


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 13, 2014)

I can't believe somebody wood leave a kid out in the woods like that


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 13, 2014)

Tp?


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 13, 2014)

Tp????


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 13, 2014)

You still sic hils?


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 13, 2014)

I got a lil baby far going.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 13, 2014)

What time is it?


----------



## M80 (Dec 13, 2014)

9:40


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 13, 2014)

Thanks mW! I been cofrused all afternoon.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 13, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Look what we found today!
> [URL=http://s1351.photobucket.com/user/peanutman04/media/IMG_20141213_125616_507_zpswhjqq8ri.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> ...



I din't know you had twins Pnut. I am glad both of them found one.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 13, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Look what we found today!
> [URL=http://s1351.photobucket.com/user/peanutman04/media/IMG_20141213_125616_507_zpswhjqq8ri.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> ...



Glad you found it before your tractor tires did.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 13, 2014)

I think I just posted on GHSA.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 13, 2014)

Holdin it down out herah in da big citah


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 13, 2014)

Cut some cedar at the deer club.  Fire smells a gooduh


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 13, 2014)

Good luck martiN!


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm D runk.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 13, 2014)

That one will be a good one this year, nutnut!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 13, 2014)

I agree TP


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 13, 2014)

I cant get no deers with bullets but this bulleit frontier whiskey got me feelin gooooood


----------



## T.P. (Dec 13, 2014)

Good looking fires, Nitram, mattech and nutnut.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 13, 2014)

Right now the time to hit the roads, Nitram.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## oops1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Y'all is light weightin it.. Jus sayin


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 13, 2014)

Hey oops


----------



## MAC2 (Dec 13, 2014)

Oops!


----------



## oops1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Hay.. Bo$$. Howdy.. Mac


----------



## oops1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Late night flap


----------



## oops1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Office space makes me lol-ing.. Don't it feel good ta be a gangsta


----------



## mattech (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm drunk, tired, and folks won't leave.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 13, 2014)

mattech said:


> I'm drunk, tired, and folks won't leave.


Sounds like a Christmas party all right. 

I'm outta here!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 13, 2014)

Colquitt County won the state Championship.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 13, 2014)

I am happy


----------



## oops1 (Dec 13, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Colquitt County won the state Championship.




I won date night.. Woot woot


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 14, 2014)

Morning folks. I was going to go fishing but I ain't now.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 14, 2014)

Mornin. I heard oops got lucky.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Seriously Bo$$, you thank ANYBODY is gonna read ALL that ???




I've read every one since the first. Good stuff.


----------



## cramer (Dec 14, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Colquitt County won the state Championship.



Heck yeah
I fell asleep and missed the end
What I saw was a very good game


----------



## karen936 (Dec 14, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Don't matter now quack just trying to get it finished.



I read it all and liked it all.


----------



## cramer (Dec 14, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Morning folks. I was going to go fishing but I ain't now.



That's how sardines got invented


----------



## karen936 (Dec 14, 2014)

Hey Boss put all the stories together and
make it a sticky so we can go and read
them again. Thanks keep them coming


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 14, 2014)

8:10


----------



## karen936 (Dec 14, 2014)

greg_n_clayton said:


> 8:10



yep


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 14, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> The Accident part 10
> 
> Present Day
> 
> ...



Another good chapter boss keep them coming.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 14, 2014)

Like a normal Sunday morning I ate got no breakfast to make. Deer sausage is frozen.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 14, 2014)

I woke up to a humming noise outside. Can't tell were it's coming from. Driving me crazy


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 14, 2014)

Its the goverment  brainwashing you resist in your mind.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 14, 2014)

Keep the resistance going.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm taking my wife out for breakfast at ihop. Don't tell my kids.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 14, 2014)

I just woke up.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 14, 2014)

I went to bojangels


----------



## cramer (Dec 14, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I just woke up.



Does this mean you are already hunting or soon to be or both


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 14, 2014)

Steak biscuit and fries


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 14, 2014)

Biscuit flop


----------



## cramer (Dec 14, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I went to bojangels



Did you remember the nutter butters or is the bojangels energy food to shop for the nutter butters?


----------



## cramer (Dec 14, 2014)

good choice of flop material
me hongry


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 14, 2014)

cramer said:


> Did you remember the nutter butters or is the bojangels energy food to shop for the nutter butters?



I ain't tried them yets.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 14, 2014)

cramer said:


> Does this mean you are already hunting or soon to be or both



Already hunting. Suns in my eyes now, I may go sit on the front porch til the sun gets a little higher.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 14, 2014)

Flop


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 14, 2014)

Oops. A little late. Or early.


----------



## cramer (Dec 14, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Already hunting. Suns in my eyes now, I may go sit on the front porch til the sun gets a little higher.



If you got one or three of them catfishing bells - you could string them up so the deer would let you know when to open your eyes
it works for Hils


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 14, 2014)

Just finished some biskit and wild pig sausage and gravy that the mrs made. Sum good stuff


----------



## karen936 (Dec 14, 2014)

just made scratch buttermilk biscuits
gonna have a sausage biscuit.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks Guys


----------



## MAC2 (Dec 14, 2014)

Today is my last day gentleman. Going to tough but, I'm keeping all of your encouraging words in my head. Many thanks to all of you. I'll check back with y'all later. I'm going to spend some time with my children. 

MAC2 OUT.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 14, 2014)

Have an enjoyable day with the kids Mac.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 14, 2014)

MAC2 said:


> Today is my last day gentleman. Going to tough but, I'm keeping all of your encouraging words in my head. Many thanks to all of you. I'll check back with y'all later. I'm going to spend some time with my children.
> 
> MAC2 OUT.



Children are the most important thing. Things have
a way of working out for the best. Good luck Mac.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 14, 2014)

Hey Boss, loved the last one to too two tu 2


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 14, 2014)

Afternoon Krun, Thanks, there was a couple that didn't.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 14, 2014)

That old truck just came by here, with a load of those orange pylon road markers on it.


----------



## mattech (Dec 14, 2014)

Keep your head up Mac.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 14, 2014)

Yep, there he is.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 14, 2014)

Enjoy Mac attack. Time to start a new chapter?  I can be your wing man.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 14, 2014)

Stay out of the bars Mac.. That was my biggest mistake


----------



## T.P. (Dec 14, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Krun, Thanks, there was a couple that didn't.



Ignore.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 14, 2014)

I wonder if mattech and nitram have a hangover?


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 14, 2014)

Hay


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 14, 2014)

Flop


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 14, 2014)

What eye miss???


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 14, 2014)

Praying for ya Mac.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 14, 2014)

The security guard is here.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 14, 2014)

t.p. and her two balls.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 14, 2014)

KD, how's the weather up there? Its freaking awesome here.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 14, 2014)

Dang T, she gonna be grown fore you know it.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 14, 2014)

T.P. said:


> KD, how's the weather up there? Its freaking awesome here.



Lets just say if Mig came up here he would put a shirt on.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 14, 2014)

Me an t.p. ate at da Cracka Barril, I said I'd never eat there again but I caved.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm having to buy this youngin clothes every month. She growing straight up.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 14, 2014)

JB up inda hizzouse.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 14, 2014)

Baby Head growing up too.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 14, 2014)

Cleaning day.. Wish I had a wife.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 14, 2014)

Baby head sprouted arms


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 14, 2014)

My place is so small I don't need a wife to clean just anyone would be fine.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm just lazy


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 14, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Baby head sprouted arms



Yep, and she has grown two feet since the last time you saw her.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 14, 2014)

Looks like she can mess a house up real quick.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 14, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Looks like she can mess a house up real quick.



And old Grumpy would just laugh about it.


----------



## mattech (Dec 14, 2014)

He went to jared. And got his bank account emptied.


----------



## mattech (Dec 14, 2014)

Me ^^^


----------



## T.P. (Dec 14, 2014)

Dang! Baby head got a whole body now!


----------



## mattech (Dec 14, 2014)

Lol @ dos balls


----------



## T.P. (Dec 14, 2014)

Jared will do that.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 14, 2014)

Jared got a bunch of my change back inda day.


----------



## mattech (Dec 14, 2014)

Dang Bo$$, didn't realize you were so young.


----------



## mattech (Dec 14, 2014)

These Pandora charm bracelets will nickel and dime you.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 14, 2014)

She found her balls inda woods, mattech.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 14, 2014)

Balls always end up inda woods.


----------



## mattech (Dec 14, 2014)

Bracelet =$65

Clasp= $65

3 charms = $65 x 3


----------



## mattech (Dec 14, 2014)

Hardwoods?


----------



## mattech (Dec 14, 2014)

Pinewoods?


----------



## mattech (Dec 14, 2014)

My head hurts


----------



## mattech (Dec 14, 2014)

And I'm going to work


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 14, 2014)

Work is for suckers.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 14, 2014)

mattech said:


> Dang Bo$$, didn't realize you were so young.



Yep that's my oldest one. I will be 24 next Feb 29.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 14, 2014)

mattech said:


> These Pandora charm bracelets will nickel and dime you.



Well you should have never opened that box.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 14, 2014)

Bbh1 and mattech=suckers for wife's jewelry


----------



## mattech (Dec 14, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Bbh1 and mattech=suckers for wife's jewelry



The place was packed when I walked in. I kept trying to get help, and no one helped. So I started talking to some guy in the store. I kept commenting on how they need about ten more employees, and how I have plenty of time to look around. I guess I was loud enough because the manager came and helped me really quick. Lol


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 14, 2014)

Mourning!


----------



## mattech (Dec 14, 2014)

Hey Nut!!!!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 14, 2014)

mattech said:


> The place was packed when I walked in. I kept trying to get help, and no one helped. So I started talking to some guy in the store. I kept commenting on how they need about ten more employees, and how I have plenty of time to look around. I guess I was loud enough because the manager came and helped me really quick. Lol



I went to the one in Newnan last night... I was the only one not in a suit... go in there in full camo with blood on your pants, they'll look at you real funny.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 14, 2014)

Bama has shown up... We've gotta behave now


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 14, 2014)

mattech said:


> The place was packed when I walked in. I kept trying to get help, and no one helped. So I started talking to some guy in the store. I kept commenting on how they need about ten more employees, and how I have plenty of time to look around. I guess I was loud enough because the manager came and helped me really quick. Lol



Just go to Dairy Queen with a roll of quarters. You can empty out the toy ring vending machine while they make you a banana split. Less stress and she has a variety of spider rings, whistles, bracelets, and bouncy rubber balls to use.
Glad to help.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 14, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Krun, Thanks, there was a couple that didn't.



They don't count their not here most of the time 
anyways.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 14, 2014)

Mattech=happy wifey


----------



## karen936 (Dec 14, 2014)

Hubby and I bought Christmas early
New guns and just ordered laser sites 
for two of the 3. We buy what we want
mostly anytime so not much suprises
anymore. Also with the new house it's
gonna cost lots so I want it more than that 
stuff anyway.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 14, 2014)

He has bought me jewelry over the years
nice stuff. I'm not a girly girl. I'm 
more a tom boy.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 14, 2014)

All I want for Christmas is 
Is a healthy family
Good meal
and peace and quiet. 
And if I could I would like to be on the mountain
next year at Christmas in the new house.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 14, 2014)

We have lived here 38 years, I am
ready to be somewhere else.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 14, 2014)

Same house same town 38 years.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 14, 2014)

Pig huntin today.  No pigs, but seen 5 deer this morning  

Turns out, I'm not a good pig hunter.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 14, 2014)

Karen= Easy to please wife


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 14, 2014)

At least half of my gifts are re gifted


----------



## karen936 (Dec 14, 2014)

This road is the only flat except at the bottom
we are on top of a ridge to of the ridge is the 
right side of the road.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 14, 2014)

that tree bending over was full
of crab apples when I was there last


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 14, 2014)

That looks like a beautiful place, Karen


----------



## karen936 (Dec 14, 2014)

This is the main gate, have one just
like it on the other side. Road is 800 ft
long so I will never see the neighbors. After
living in a subdivision all these years it's gonna
be nice.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 14, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> That looks like a beautiful place, Karen



Thanks we would have liked to have been
there 10 years ago, just didn't work that way
but hey that's life.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 14, 2014)

9 and 1/4 acres


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 14, 2014)

Where is it?


----------



## karen936 (Dec 14, 2014)

blue ridge ga


----------



## karen936 (Dec 14, 2014)

5 minutes from town


----------



## karen936 (Dec 14, 2014)

city water


----------



## karen936 (Dec 14, 2014)

No HOA. Gonna put a shooting range at the bottom.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 14, 2014)

In the middle of the national forest


----------



## karen936 (Dec 14, 2014)

Talking to myself again


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm listening, wanna sell some of it?


----------



## T.P. (Dec 14, 2014)

I'll give you 10k sight unseen, krun.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 14, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I'll give you 10k sight unseen, krun.



I have cash.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 14, 2014)

Krun = gypsy


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 14, 2014)

Signed by Jefferson Davis Himself.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 14, 2014)

I have it in quarters.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 14, 2014)

Nope not selling. We paid more than 10 but the
people that bought it prior paid over 230,000 for it
they died and gifted it and owner was not attached.
We paid less than 68,000


----------



## karen936 (Dec 14, 2014)

talking to myself again.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 14, 2014)

Mostly hardwoods, couple pines wont be
staying and some holly bushes, the poor old
crap apple I think some sassafras also.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 14, 2014)

It appears to be going down in value quickly then. You should take the 10k.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 14, 2014)

T.P. said:


> It appears to be going down in value quickly then. You should take the 10k.



No it appears I got a good deal, and no thanks TP


----------



## karen936 (Dec 14, 2014)

We are not spring chickens anymore and
needed to be near town and a hospital.
Its so close if it wasn't for the uphill walk to
get back home and crossing 515 we could
walk to town.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 14, 2014)

There's a subdivision on the other side of
the ridge that went defunk. A developer
just bought repaved the roads had 52 lots
sold 43 in one day. Lots are about 1 1/4 some views
some not. Average selling price 50,000


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 14, 2014)

@Twin peaks after doing allot of shopping. They dont have keeno, but the view is great.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 14, 2014)

http://faithtap.com/2172/dog-and-deer-meet/


----------



## karen936 (Dec 14, 2014)

dang wherd yall all come from I've been lonely


----------



## karen936 (Dec 14, 2014)

grouted the bathroom tomorrow set the new
vanity .


----------



## karen936 (Dec 14, 2014)

Bama someone done shooted up an Auburn red shirt.


----------



## mattech (Dec 14, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Mattech=happy wifey



While checking out, the lady said, you sure got a lucky wife. I responded with "yea, I try to remind her everyday." He paused for a minute and realized I was joking. Lol


----------



## karen936 (Dec 14, 2014)

This world is really changing


----------



## karen936 (Dec 14, 2014)

mattech said:


> While checking out, the lady said, you sure got a lucky wife. I responded with "yea, I try to remind her everyday." He paused for a minute and realized I was joking. Lol



That's cute


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 14, 2014)

karen936 said:


> blue ridge ga



Some good friends of mine moved up there about 6 years ago. Russ and Brandon own a model/hobby  shop called Freetime Hobbies in Blue Ridge.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 14, 2014)

cat got yall's tongue


----------



## mattech (Dec 14, 2014)

Don't listen to T Karen, I'll give you 11K


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 14, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Bama someone done shooted up an Auburn red shirt.


college kids trying to live next door to section 8 housing is always dangerous. Buncha animals...


----------



## karen936 (Dec 14, 2014)

Hey Bama we used to own a cabin
up there, sold it when hubby got dvt
didn't know what to expect cause it runs 
in the family. Went back bought property
getting a bid from our builder on home. 
Sorry I don't know your friends but I'd bet
they are nice.


----------



## mattech (Dec 14, 2014)

Dang  bama, couldn't tell me about DQ before I bought this thing.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 14, 2014)

Mattech=you did fine


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 14, 2014)

Ill always be around and around and around.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 14, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Some good friends of mine moved up there about 6 years ago. Russ and Brandon own a model/hobby  shop called Freetime Hobbies in Blue Ridge.



Do you know what street?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 14, 2014)

mattech said:


> Dang  bama, couldn't tell me about DQ before I bought this thing.



You didn't ask. 
If you hurry you might be able to find tiara's still available at the Dollah Store.


----------



## mattech (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm working, and my wife is at my aunts Mexican party. She said their all asking where mateo is.


----------



## mattech (Dec 14, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> You didn't ask.
> If you hurry you might be able to find tiara's still available at the Dollah Store.



This is the first gift i have ever bought her before Dec 23. Lol


----------



## mattech (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm popular with our southern nieghbors


----------



## mattech (Dec 14, 2014)

They say I have a kind heart of gold.


----------



## mattech (Dec 14, 2014)

Lol


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 14, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Do you know what street?



No, i sure don't. Never been there. They had their Hobby Shop in Americus and then just decided they wanted to move to the mountains. They do a lot of sales online but they do have a storefront there. I met them when i was running a model building club down here in Albany.
I sure miss having a REAL plastic model store.


----------



## mattech (Dec 14, 2014)

I never have to get another beer with them. Once it gets below ¼ full I'm handed a fresh one. They open them with their belt buckles. Lol


----------



## mattech (Dec 14, 2014)

I let them shoot my guns. They have never even held a gun before.


----------



## mattech (Dec 14, 2014)

This is from the last party.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 14, 2014)

Yall seen billy? Startn to sound like a soap opera in here


----------



## mattech (Dec 14, 2014)

Anyone wanna chase a duck or two?


----------



## karen936 (Dec 14, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> No, i sure don't. Never been there. They had their Hobby Shop in Americus and then just decided they wanted to move to the mountains. They do a lot of sales online but they do have a storefront there. I met them when i was running a model building club down here in Albany.
> I sure miss having a REAL plastic model store.



When I was married to my first husband I bought
my groceries in Albany. Funny


----------



## karen936 (Dec 14, 2014)

It's a small world.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 14, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Yall seen billy? Startn to sound like a soap opera in here



We love you Fuzzy


----------



## karen936 (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm out for now going to enjoy some fresh air.


----------



## mattech (Dec 14, 2014)

Check out this shed I found.


----------



## mattech (Dec 14, 2014)

We had a wild party last night.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 14, 2014)

Billy mad about his service SAID ha aint paying for hippy food.


----------



## mattech (Dec 14, 2014)

That was actually my cousins house after the tornadoes a few years ago. He made out like a bandit though. He was on the verge of foreclosure, but the insurance paid off the loan and he had enough to rebuild without another loan, he has a new house without a mortgage now.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 14, 2014)

Those boys work with me, mattech. They are good peeple.


----------



## mattech (Dec 14, 2014)

The skull is from a lease I had two years ago. My buddy found that.


----------



## mattech (Dec 14, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Those boys work with me, mattech. They are good peeple.



They really are, I know there is a lot of negativity from the immigration stuff, but they are the most kind hearted family orientated people I've met.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 14, 2014)

mattech said:


> Check out this shed I found.



Technically, a shed is an antler dropped off each year by a buck. They usually don't lose the skull too.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 14, 2014)

Maybe it had multiple heads, rh?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 14, 2014)

mattech said:


> This is from the last party.


Is that the guys that were in the squirrel hunting thread?


mattech said:


> Anyone wanna chase a duck or two?



Nope. I don't see any ducks and that looks like water too deep to wade.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 14, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Maybe it had multiple heads, rh?



Ah. Hadn't thought of that.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 14, 2014)

karen936 said:


> We love you Fuzzy



I don't know that "love" is the word for it. More like "tolerate".


----------



## T.P. (Dec 14, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Ah. Hadn't thought of that.



I just didn't want to say anything, mattech has been hunting this deer hard for the last two years and I didn't want to burst his bubble.


----------



## mattech (Dec 14, 2014)

I thought they grew a new skull every year.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 14, 2014)

mattech said:


> I thought they grew a new skull every year.



Good question. We may need to consult a biologist to find out. I do know most of the deer die after they swim upstream to spawn.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 14, 2014)

What we talkn about?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 14, 2014)

I want eve sister for my wife.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 14, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I want eve sister for my wife.


Who is Eve?


----------



## mattech (Dec 14, 2014)

Its honey boo boos mom


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 14, 2014)

Eve is Otto's daughter in-law.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 14, 2014)

mattech said:


> Its honey boo boos mom



oh lawd..... No pic's or i'll ban you with extreme prejudice.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 14, 2014)

Eve is hot and she can kill a chicken, but she is already married.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 14, 2014)

I am hoping she has a single sister.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 14, 2014)

Sup peeps.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 14, 2014)

I am a troll hunter mig.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 14, 2014)

You must be tracking TP bigs


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 14, 2014)

Jb is my friend.. Even if he is snooty.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 14, 2014)

My is my friend too, even if he likes mini vans


----------



## bigelow (Dec 14, 2014)

Can I be your friend too.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 14, 2014)

Bigs we friends... Already


----------



## bigelow (Dec 14, 2014)

Yall my boys. And gals when ever they decide to show up. Karen holdin down the fort for the females here on billy.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 14, 2014)

Oh yeah. Mig + bigs= homies.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 14, 2014)

I should delete the last part of post 294


----------



## bigelow (Dec 14, 2014)

Count down to removal.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 14, 2014)

Let it go. Let it gōōoo


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2014)

Hey!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2014)

Hi.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2014)

Howdy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2014)

Hello!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2014)

Evenin.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 14, 2014)

I feel ripped off it should be sat since I worked sat.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 14, 2014)

Hey chief.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 14, 2014)

Sup chief.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 14, 2014)

We do a primitive camping trip every may in the ne ga mountians all billy folks welcome to come. Will post the date in Jan


----------



## bigelow (Dec 14, 2014)

Billy must design the headlights for Chevy now. Takes a mechanic to change the bulb in a traverse.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 14, 2014)

Where bouts mig. We start tent camping in April. Mostly at corps grounds so we can fish.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 14, 2014)

How old your boys?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 14, 2014)

Wycliff went last year with us. He had a good time.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 14, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Where bouts mig. We start tent camping in April. Mostly at corps grounds so we can fish.



East of Clayton ga. It is a mans trip. Now women.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 14, 2014)

My boys are 19 9 and 8. I take them in July.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 14, 2014)

Oh that's all I gots mig.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2014)

Hey bigs and Fuzz.

Fuzz...keep us updated on the camping, sounds good!


----------



## bigelow (Dec 14, 2014)

This an adult event?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Oh that's all I gots mig.



Just tell'em to act like Daddy!


----------



## bigelow (Dec 14, 2014)

Cause I can get away with it say I'm goin turkey huntin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2014)

Word matt?


----------



## bigelow (Dec 14, 2014)

I just needed to know ifn I needed to bring the 12.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 14, 2014)

Pm sent bigs. Bring the 12 lots of hog sign around camp last year


----------



## mattech (Dec 14, 2014)

Hey chief


----------



## mattech (Dec 14, 2014)

I gotta meet my boss in the morning to do a cycle count on my inventory. I juat carried a whole minivans worth of stuff in the living room. Gonna have my wife help me do a count. Maybe I can clean it up tonight.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 14, 2014)

I just got a Remington 870 pump slug gun from my f-I-l. Haven't got to shoot it yet.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 14, 2014)

I haven't sent in a single expense report since March. Got lots of work to do before the end of the year. I may get fired over this one.


----------



## mattech (Dec 14, 2014)

Flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 14, 2014)

I was promoted to lead.. But who i am to led?


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 14, 2014)

afternoon


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 14, 2014)

mattech said:


> I gotta meet my boss in the morning to do a cycle count on my inventory. I juat carried a whole minivans worth of stuff in the living room. Gonna have my wife help me do a count. Maybe I can clean it up tonight.



How many motor cycles are you posed to have, and has Billy been around?


----------



## bigelow (Dec 14, 2014)

This may be the slowest billy in a while


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 14, 2014)

Hey Wycliff.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 14, 2014)

Hey Kinnie Mack.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 14, 2014)

KMc, bama, Wy!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 14, 2014)

whut up?


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## mguthrie (Dec 14, 2014)

billy loaned me his weel barrel


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 14, 2014)

his bird dog to


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 14, 2014)

mguthrie said:


> View attachment 818282billy loaned me his weel barrel



Well, i know now why the dove field looks so good.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 14, 2014)

What is the Mg?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 14, 2014)

Yall send me a few good thoughts. I am going to spend a lot of next week in the hospital getting all kind of creepy test done. I will try to get Chapter 10 done though. Don't plan on spending any nights in there, but might have too. Right now they got me bout scared to death.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 14, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Yall send me a few good thoughts. I am going to spend a lot of next week in the hospital getting all kind of creepy test done. I will try to get Chapter 10 done though. Don't plan on spending any nights in there, but might have too. Right now they got me bout scared to death.


You got them, Charlie.


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 14, 2014)

Prayers for Bo$$


----------



## bigelow (Dec 14, 2014)

Charlie.... What up. Anything you need buddy.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 14, 2014)

Did it last for more than 4 hrs??


----------



## bigelow (Dec 14, 2014)

I may delete that one. But humor is the best medicine.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 14, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Charlie.... What up. Anything you need buddy.



Just aint been quite right for a while Bigs, old age gaining one me pretty quick. Hopefully by the end of the week things will be fine. Thanks.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 14, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Did it last for more than 4 hrs??



 I don't know, they gonna put me to sleep in the morning and will wake up whenever.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 14, 2014)

Well boss. Hope everything turns out a ok.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 14, 2014)

prayers sent Kd


----------



## bigelow (Dec 14, 2014)

Almost there


----------



## bigelow (Dec 14, 2014)

FILO op


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks Guys, I think I will be fine.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 14, 2014)

Pappy got a new Driver, he fired the other one for getting lost a lot.


----------



## M80 (Dec 14, 2014)

I will be praying for you bo$$. Remember, no pop-corn after midnight.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 14, 2014)

Don't get wet. And no eating after midnight. Or youll turn into a gremlin.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 14, 2014)

mwilliams80 said:


> I will be praying for you bo$$. Remember, no pop-corn after midnight.



I know. Already bout to starve to death.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 14, 2014)

Like this


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 14, 2014)

Night yall hope all of you sleep well.


----------



## M80 (Dec 14, 2014)

Night bo$$


----------



## M80 (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm out. Work in the morning if The Lord is willing


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 14, 2014)

Pappy gots an upset tummy and can't sleep.


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

Dang Bo$$, hope it works out. Prayers sent.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 15, 2014)

Morning kids!


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

Yo.


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> The Accident part 10
> 
> Present Day
> 
> ...




I hate it took so long to get around to reading it Bo$$, but it was a good one.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

Praying for you boss.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

Will be praying for you, KD. Lemme know if I need to come look after your racing chickens for a day or two.


----------



## cramer (Dec 15, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Praying for you boss.



Praying here too!
Hang tough Boss


----------



## bigelow (Dec 15, 2014)

Billy keeps rerouting me to an app he is selling. Why billy why??  Can't stay on gon long enough to post on my iPhone. Bye bye til this gets fixed.


----------



## cramer (Dec 15, 2014)

Whatcha lurking at pnutman?


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 15, 2014)

Goot one Bo$$, prayers sent from hera.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2014)

Thoughts and Prayers for the BO$$!!!


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

Morning g?


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

We all yall


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

Its time for a


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

Flop


----------



## cramer (Dec 15, 2014)

dang boy - wake up and flop


----------



## karen936 (Dec 15, 2014)

Morning, good luck Boss


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 15, 2014)

Mornin' folks!!


----------



## karen936 (Dec 15, 2014)

Morning JB


----------



## karen936 (Dec 15, 2014)

Nut


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 15, 2014)

jeff c. said:


> thoughts and prayers for the bo$$!!!



x2.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 15, 2014)

I hate missin' so much Billy.....was busy most of Saturday, was pig huntin' yesterday (not succesful).

I did read where KD says some folks don't like the story.....ridiculous, I am absolutely enjoying reading it, the installment consept is a nice touch, I do believe.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 15, 2014)

It's one thing if you don't like it
but to post a bad comment is
just nasty. I like the stories to too tu 2 two


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 15, 2014)

Prayers sent Mr. Charlie!


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 15, 2014)

Mernin folks!


----------



## karen936 (Dec 15, 2014)

Morning what you up to


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

People are moody today at work.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 15, 2014)

It's quiet in the cubicles today.....think a lot of folks are either on vacation or are telecommuting.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

Why don't they make the cover on a child's car seat to where it will come off and can be washed?


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

After taking everything loose to the point I'll probably not remember how to put it back together, it still won't come off.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

Live from the hizzouse.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

t.p. had a vomit launching contest on the way to da church school.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

She won by a mile.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

I needed to clean the seat and my truck anyways.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

Been a year since I cleaned either one of them.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

Probably just hit the high spots and call it good.


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Why don't they make the cover on a child's car seat to where it will come off and can be washed?



They do don't they. All the ones we had/have for the kids, have removable cloth.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 15, 2014)

Good morning


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 15, 2014)

early morning


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 15, 2014)

flop


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> I hate missin' so much Billy.....was busy most of Saturday, was pig huntin' yesterday (not succesful).
> 
> I did read where KD says some folks don't like the story.....ridiculous, I am absolutely enjoying reading it, the installment consept is a nice touch, I do believe.





karen936 said:


> It's one thing if you don't like it
> but to post a bad comment is
> just nasty. I like the stories to too tu 2 two



Yes.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 15, 2014)

Morning all


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

mattech said:


> They do don't they. All the ones we had/have for the kids, have removable cloth.



It may come off, but I'm tired of trying to get it off now.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 15, 2014)

Hope tp feels better


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 15, 2014)

Hope t.p. gets to feeling better.....my house is just starting to recover from wife and daughter both having the flu.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

Morning, krun. My offer is still open, think about it.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 15, 2014)

what brand make and model and
I'll see what I can find>


----------



## karen936 (Dec 15, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Morning, krun. My offer is still open, think about it.



NO NO and NO


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

t.p. has never been sick until she started school. I guess that's the way it goes.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 15, 2014)

My offer still stands as well


----------



## karen936 (Dec 15, 2014)

school and kids =sick


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

karen936 said:


> NO NO and NO



Is that a maybe?


----------



## karen936 (Dec 15, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Is that a maybe?


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 15, 2014)

T.P. said:


> t.p. has never been sick until she started school. I guess that's the way it goes.



They pass that junk around like crazy at school, no matter how much they try to prevent stuff spreading.  Then, they become little carrier monkeys and spread it at home.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 15, 2014)

Well are you going to tell me?


----------



## karen936 (Dec 15, 2014)

I guess not


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

Tell you what, krun?


----------



## karen936 (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 15, 2014)

Buy a new one T.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 15, 2014)

This, it's a little shaky but it might help.


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 15, 2014)

Hello from Gainesville!


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Buy a new one T.



I would, but the other one is in 30 pieces and I can't leave the hizzouse now.


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

Hey


----------



## karen936 (Dec 15, 2014)

What brand TP is tp's


----------



## karen936 (Dec 15, 2014)

If you tell me I might could find
a better video


----------



## karen936 (Dec 15, 2014)

Hey JL


----------



## karen936 (Dec 15, 2014)

video flop


----------



## karen936 (Dec 15, 2014)

TP's watching the video and pulling
his hair out.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 15, 2014)

TP gonna need a toupee


----------



## karen936 (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## karen936 (Dec 15, 2014)

Everyone not talking now.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

I finally got it off, krun. There was a sliding headrest thingy that was throwing me for a loop. I thought it had to come off but it didn't.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

JOLO up in hera.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 15, 2014)

Soon as I warm up I got to go
work on that bathroom hope
to finish it today


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

I have been to Gainesville before.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 15, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I finally got it off, krun. There was a sliding headrest thingy that was throwing me for a loop. I thought it had to come off but it didn't.



Glad you got it. I would have looked for
your particular brand but someone wasn't
talking to me, just saying,LOL


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Glad you got it. I would have looked for
> your particular brand but someone wasn't
> talking to me, just saying,LOL



I'm sorry, krun. I was going around and around with a plastic seat.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Everyone not talking now.



Krun and T.P. talking!


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 15, 2014)

Burn it down T.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 15, 2014)

Wad up Chief!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

The big shots are causing a fuss.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

I just a black hoodie merganser and it flew on the neighbors property. Can I go get it?


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 15, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I just a black hoodie merganser and it flew on the neighbors property. Can I go get it?



Call a game warden, they will make the neighbors let you on the property.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Wad up Chief!



Howdy NutNut!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2014)

I gotz to go do some Christmas shoppin!


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 15, 2014)

My wife does all of our Christmas shopping.  She enjoys it, I don't.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 15, 2014)

I need to too cheif, but its still to early. Think I'll wait another week when nobody is out shopping.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 15, 2014)

My wife starts Christmas shopping in Septmber......


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 15, 2014)

Mornin???


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 15, 2014)

Flop


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 15, 2014)

She starts playing Christmas music CD's early in November.....


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 15, 2014)

She decorates darn near every room in our house.....


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 15, 2014)

What eye mist????


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 15, 2014)

I tell her she's an Elf, and she is proud of the title.....


----------



## karen936 (Dec 15, 2014)

Hey Chief where you been


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

JB. Married an elf.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 15, 2014)

Wonder if she's an elf on a shelf


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 15, 2014)

Just me and Karen


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 15, 2014)

Bein' useless


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 15, 2014)

FLop


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## JB0704 (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm here


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 15, 2014)

Nitram, what?


----------



## karen936 (Dec 15, 2014)

nitram4891 said:


>



lol


----------



## karen936 (Dec 15, 2014)

I did not want to get out of bed this morning


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 15, 2014)

What's the proper way to throw a buck in your truck?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

Billy aint happy with shamone, she wont get up and fix his eggs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> I need to too cheif, but its still to early. Think I'll wait another week when nobody is out shopping.



I usually wait til Christmas Eve, Nut!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

I have to winch mine. Up and lower them down in ths bed.200# bucks. I dont shoot small ones


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> What eye mist????



Lil bit'o dis an dat! 



karen936 said:


> Hey Chief where you been


i

Hey kren.....been workin and finally some last minit huntin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 15, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


>



I do not like pie charts nitram.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 15, 2014)

kmac gotta bottle of wild turkey 101 for christmas this mornin.....


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 15, 2014)

Billy likes it also, says we need to kill that thing in one sitting.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

Hope oops aint banded.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

Drank it down K


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 15, 2014)

Have yall seen PH's add on the "looking for land" forum? Lol


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

Oops gets a littlw fingery


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

I nees to send out emails get people mad.. start rumors get things going.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 15, 2014)

Fuzzy=pot stirrer


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Dec 15, 2014)

Pot flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

Drankn flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

Hungry flop..


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

Lunch flop


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 15, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Hungry flop..



x2!


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 15, 2014)

....fixn to have leftover roast from the party Saturday.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 15, 2014)

....and mashed taters, and mac n cheese.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 15, 2014)

Was gonna hold out till 11:30, but I think I may go heat it up now.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 15, 2014)

Sup peeps.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 15, 2014)

Hello?


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 15, 2014)

Where did PH's ad go?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 15, 2014)

WHat i miss??


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 15, 2014)

Maybe he should'a just said "state rules" instead of "brown n down."


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 15, 2014)

mattech said:


> Hey


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 15, 2014)

Im hungry


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 15, 2014)

No Lunch and no money...


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 15, 2014)

Its terrible


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 15, 2014)

lunch time


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 15, 2014)

May have to shoot the one horned spike here at the shop.


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 15, 2014)

shoot it jolo


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 15, 2014)

flop


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 15, 2014)

flop


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 15, 2014)

Grilled some chicken quarters last night. They was good, so left over chickens and what else the olelady fixes is whats for lunch.


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 15, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> shoot it jolo



Thinking of trapping it and sending it to be turned into a unicorn.It will never be anything more than what it is now.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

oops+ guts.


----------



## MAC2 (Dec 15, 2014)

Werd from North Augusta! 

I do not like it here.


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 15, 2014)

Sup MAC


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm thinking about having my ol truck washed today. Am I crazy?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

How long you going to ne in n augusta?


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

Whasssuupp, MAC.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

Watch out for Mm, MAC.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

I aint far from you mac.


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=827632


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

Y'all remember me posting that the other day


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

That's the next kia buck.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 15, 2014)

LoL...you famous mattech


----------



## M80 (Dec 15, 2014)

Hey from lunch break. Taco Bell, mmmmm.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

Mt blown my poaching spot


----------



## M80 (Dec 15, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> LoL...you famous mattech



Don't swell his head, it's already big enough


----------



## karen936 (Dec 15, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I'm thinking about having my ol truck washed today. Am I crazy?



TP gonna make it rain


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

Hope mac aint in the clink.. po po mean over there. They throw people in jail for cursing


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

karen936 said:


> TP gonna make it rain



I think March was the last time I warshed it.


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

mwilliams80 said:


> Don't swell his head, it's already big enough



Nonsense, I'm a very modest person. Just ask my publicist.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 15, 2014)

serious mondaze here


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 15, 2014)

K & M in here


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 15, 2014)

Flop?


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

Actually, this is Denise, I'm mattech's plublicist. He hired , well he didn't hire me
 He said I get credit hours for handling his affairs. He asked me to keep his name clean on here. He mentioned a few of you folks. He said if T has an argument about coyotes, that I needed to help him out. If migmack needed help with a women be his wing man. He also said, every time mudracing post, to threaten a throat punch. Whatever that means. Any, nice to finally introduce myself.


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

Nitram = case of the Mondays. 


Someone stolt his stapler.


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

Just kidding. This is mud, mattech's wife said I could use his computer and he is still logged on. What an idiot.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

Live from da carwash.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

There is a super hottie cleaning my truck.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

Tip with your number


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

Pics?


----------



## karen936 (Dec 15, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I think March was the last time I warshed it.



ebra body noeds that ifn you wash your car or]
truck it rains, duh


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 15, 2014)

T P promised billy & I bigger checks this coming-up year. Said they where going to be 12"x20" next year, instead of 8"x12".

Thanks T P


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 15, 2014)

Where's the BO$$ ?


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

I haven't spent a lot of time with my son lately, just been busy. So I asked if he wanted to go do something, juat me and him Saturday
 He said he wanted to go golfing. My brother took him once this summer, but I've never golfed a day in my life. Can I just show up and golf? I don't even have a golf ball or golfing clubs.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 15, 2014)

T.P. said:


> There is a super hottie cleaning my truck.



Tell her she missed a spot that will
really impress her


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

Ask her to rewash the roof of the cab in the front.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 15, 2014)

mattech said:


> I haven't spent a lot of time with my son lately, just been busy. So I asked if he wanted to go do something, juat me and him Saturday
> He said he wanted to go golfing. My brother took him once this summer, but I've never golfed a day in my life. Can I just show up and golf? I don't even have a golf ball or golfing clubs.



That maybe a on topic question.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

I have shot some birdies before, mattech.


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 15, 2014)

Putt Putt MT


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

Anyone wanna buy some blank panther fertilizer. Lol


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 15, 2014)

mattech said:


> Anyone wanna buy some blank panther fertilizer. Lol



I will take 5 pounds


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

JOSEPH LOVE said:


> I will take 5 pounds



Might take me a few months to find that much, but I can do it.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 15, 2014)

mattech said:


> Anyone wanna buy some blank panther fertilizer. Lol



what is it?


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 15, 2014)

mattech said:


> Might take me a few months to find that much, but I can do it.



Substitute....I will never know the difference!

Is it Billy brand?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

Mt sign you and son up for golf lessons.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

Bam


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

Slam


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

Flop


----------



## bigelow (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm in Orlando. I will let Mickey know yall said hi.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 15, 2014)

lol


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

Dhd is too. He likes the princes castle.


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Mt sign you and son up for golf lessons.



Is it spensive?

I really thought about putt putt. I've done that 3 or 4 times.


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

All fertilizer is billy brand.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

Idk, i hate golf.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

Is my post showing up?


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

I keep posting then go back and they're gone?


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 15, 2014)

I have to talk to yall about something.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 15, 2014)

I don't won't to hurt anybody's feelings though.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 15, 2014)

Its been going on for a while.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 15, 2014)

Its not yall but its me, I guess.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 15, 2014)

Well it is yall too.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm just gonna come out and say it.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 15, 2014)

Here goes nothing.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm sorry in advance.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 15, 2014)

I have been fakeing my lols.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 15, 2014)

There I said it!


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 15, 2014)

I hope we can all stay friends.


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

I can't lie Nut, I'm hurt, bad. I will have to think about if I can forgive you. I work hard to provide you with lol'd, I just feel unappreciated.


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

Were gonna have to talk about it, for like 4 hours.


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

The best part is making up though.


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

It brings us closer together.


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

OK, I forgive you.


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

Flop


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 15, 2014)

I knew you would understand mt.


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

I can't stay mad at you Nut.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

I am shocked! I think Nut is a mole from the on topic thread people


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 15, 2014)

I forgot to tell y'all I caught another pig this weekend.


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

that pig looks stoned.


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 15, 2014)

nut=pig wrangler


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 15, 2014)

Well done, P'nut.  The pigs on my lease are smarter than me.  I'm a tryin' but can't seem to be there when they show up......


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

that pig looks like it's been in a bar fight.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

Cone, JB.


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

theres a dozen baby pigs somewhere in chula looking for its mamma


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

there gonna get eaten by a black panther now.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

Soon they will be black panther poo.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 15, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Cone, JB.



I've got 3 tripod feeders full of it (northern zone  ).  Got pigs working' the ground like tractors down there.  Seen lots of deer, dang pigs were a no-show.

Darn things coming by at night.  Either this weekend or next, I'm pullin' an all nighter with a spotlight and an AR.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

You got cameras out, JB? Them vermin at our place will love at a corn pile til it's gone. Or we shoot at them a few times.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 15, 2014)

T.P. said:


> You got cameras out, JB? Them vermin at our place will love at a corn pile til it's gone. Or we shoot at them a few times.



Had a camera malfunction.  Putting two new ones out this weekend.  I'll be there when the camera says they show up.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 15, 2014)

Just wanna make some sausage......


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 15, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Is my post showing up?



Blip


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

Scrapy.....humor me.


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 15, 2014)

mattech said:


> The best part is making up though.



Can you pretend you are mad at me?

The best part is making up


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

JOLO is hera.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

JOLO wanting some make up lol's.


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 15, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Scrapy.....humor me.



You ignoring me?


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

JOSEPH LOVE said:


> Can you pretend you are mad at me?
> 
> The best part is making up



wh are you trying to make everyne else lol, you said ou only wanted me to lol.


----------



## M80 (Dec 15, 2014)

I just called to say..............


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 15, 2014)

T.P. said:


> JOLO is hera.



Tru Dat Home Skillet....

Bobbing and Weaving.


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 15, 2014)

T.P. said:


> JOLO wanting some make up lol's.



I sniggle like a little girl when he does it.No one else compares.


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 15, 2014)

mattech said:


> wh are you trying to make everyne else lol, you said ou only wanted me to lol.



If you cant give me attention,I will Lol with Billy in the back of his truck.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 15, 2014)

Lol(fur real)


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 15, 2014)

Sorry I had to go see a man about a dog.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 15, 2014)

That pig does look happy don't it.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 15, 2014)

I think shes got an ear infection though.


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 15, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Lol(fur real)



I just lol'd at this and a coworker sniggled too,to,2,two,tu-tu


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 15, 2014)

Skittles or M and M's?

I understand Billy getting in the Candy Bidnezz on dis side of da skreet...


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

dang it, jolo done sucked me back in. how many times I gotta say I'm not gay no more.


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 15, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Sorry I had to go see a man about a dog.



Was it a Hairless Chihuahua or a Big Ole Bulldawg?


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 15, 2014)

mattech said:


> dang it, jolo done sucked me back in. how many times I gotta say I'm not gay no more.



Ummmm.....

So you aren't happy?


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 15, 2014)

Eye reckon I missed something


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

I just had my wife order me some waders from cabelas. after she ordered them she text me to say, i saved you ten dollars, by having them shipped to the store. cabelas is an hour and a half away. 


facepalm


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 15, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> I think shes got an ear infection though.



Use some Billy's ear cream on that infection.


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 15, 2014)

why is oops1 hanging out wiff Billy so much?


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

feeling better yet?


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 15, 2014)

ooops been sic?


----------



## oops1 (Dec 15, 2014)

JOSEPH LOVE said:


> why is oops1 hanging out wiff Billy so much?



I was tryin to catch up but it's no use.. I read two slow


----------



## oops1 (Dec 15, 2014)

mattech said:


> hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++




This made me feel special


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 15, 2014)

Think I'm fixin to go get in the beer stand.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 15, 2014)

Mournin ooops!


----------



## oops1 (Dec 15, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> ooops been sic?



Yes but all I gots nowa is a cough... Feelin way mo better. Thanks fur axin


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 15, 2014)

Cyl!


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 15, 2014)

Good deal glad you feelin better ooops!


----------



## oops1 (Dec 15, 2014)

Kill a burnch.. Nutnut


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

lftt


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

Again.


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 15, 2014)

mattech said:


> hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++hey ooops!++++++++++



I'm done with your Trifling two timing junk...

If Billy would ever come my way,Its on for me and him.


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 15, 2014)

oops1,Why did you reject my friend request?


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

Good luck nUt.


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 15, 2014)

T.P.,How interesting are you?


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

JOSEPH LOVE said:


> I'm done with your Trifling two timing junk...
> 
> If Billy would ever come my way,Its on for me and him.



ou left me High and dry for 4 years, I had to move on.


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 15, 2014)

mattech,I cant help the circumstances of life that put me in the situation I was in.I didn't expect you to wait,however you not sending letters or care packages made me the person I am today.I just want you to know,Prison Gay does not count.......

It was the longest,Hardest 4 years away Ive ever spent.Please forgive me?

Lets Lol some tonight and drink some wine.What say you?


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 15, 2014)

Sweater Vest or jacket?


----------



## oops1 (Dec 15, 2014)

JOSEPH LOVE said:


> oops1,Why did you reject my friend request?



I've yet to receive the check you promised


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm a lot more interesting online, JOLO.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

Two hottie Mexican chics at the car warsh. Now I know why they bare always busy.


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 15, 2014)

oops1 said:


> I've yet to receive the check you promised



I will leave it tonight.

What does the reference about tying a pork chop to my neck so dogs will like me mean?


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 15, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Two hottie Mexican chics at the car warsh. Now I know why they bare always busy.



Resend the last pic.I got one text.Man.....SMH!


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 15, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I'm a lot more interesting online, JOLO.



Is that you in picture you sent?


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 15, 2014)

Wut (?) miss ?


----------



## Yota Love (Dec 15, 2014)

My Boss gave me a couple days off to read Useles Billy threads!Wahoo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 15, 2014)

hello


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm back with a brand new rendition


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 15, 2014)

gonna tell one hilarious joke then I gots to go


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 15, 2014)

did you hear about the kidnapping at school?


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 15, 2014)

he woke up


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 15, 2014)

LOL-ing at myself


----------



## oops1 (Dec 15, 2014)

Flap?


----------



## oops1 (Dec 15, 2014)

Strang has the bestest jokes in da earff


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

Strang made me loling in da deer form.


----------



## oops1 (Dec 15, 2014)

Where bouts?


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

I forgive you jolo


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

My vote for funniest avatar.

..


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 15, 2014)

Ummm....lol.


----------



## oops1 (Dec 15, 2014)

Them blue blockers is oft the hook


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

Not just the blue blockers. The sweater, the ak46 with detachable bayonet and the Parrott. 

The Parrott tops it off though.


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

And don't forget the porn stache.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 15, 2014)

Battree dea


----------



## karen936 (Dec 15, 2014)

Mattech you got a YMCA I hear tell
they sometimes give golf lessons.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

Lots of new age talk in here.. Billy don't like funny talk not ha ha funny limp wrist funny


----------



## karen936 (Dec 15, 2014)

Would make a nice Christmas gift too


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

Peanut couldn't get that last d in.. Died red gone battry


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

Batre half empt


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

Nutman is back and charging


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

I dont trust nuts lols


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

Eyerecon I'll just say something


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

Nutnut fakes his lols.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

Eyerecon I'll turn the skreen on and see what's behind it.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

I bet he don't even sell nuts.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

Prob works in a cube in atlanter and pays a nut farmer to let him pose as a farmer. Just to impress us


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

ld is up in hera.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

Billy done called fb da debil.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

Flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Billy done called fb da debil.



It ain't no debil.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

Bam that's two flops today.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

Goot flop, Mm.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

No debil at all.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

Unless you get busted out in fb that's no fun.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 15, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Eyerecon I'll turn the skreen on and see what's behind it.



You can't look back there.       Can you?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

lagrangedave said:


> You can't look back there.       Can you?



Little people don't know how they live in there, but they got lots of drama.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

I may mosey on over to Farmersonly.com fer a spell. See if I can pick me up some acreage.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

Cops asked Billy why he ran.. Billy told them cause he didn't want to goto jail.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 15, 2014)

I can't run too good, flat feets, but I can hide with the best of them.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

Cops told billy a seat belt violation ain't jail time. But running is.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

Billy said he would have gotten away but he was driving a stick and one arm handicapped him


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

I've made bush bond a time ever or two.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

Bush bond?


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 15, 2014)

MM could stand still nekkid and make bush bond.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 15, 2014)

I coulda been a Cowboy............................


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

I never hung my hat up at Ms Kitty's place.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

Bush bond...


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

Billy's gf is mad on cops. She says she is on a 12 step program and she is calling social security and OSHA. She is with God and he is with Satan.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 15, 2014)

I survived round one. Billy brought me some posum soup.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

That sounds good, KD. Glad the visit went well also.


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 15, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Bush bond...


?? Blond blush?


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 15, 2014)

Bo$$ coulda been a Cowboy too..............


----------



## oops1 (Dec 15, 2014)

Smh-ing at scrap


----------



## oops1 (Dec 15, 2014)

Bush flap?


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

I bet back inda day Scrapy made bush bond.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

Nice bush flap, oops+.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 15, 2014)

I had a Hawt nurse.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm jealous boss that's some good eating.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I had a Hawt nurse.



Pics boss..


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

Billy about to get tazed


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

Pics, KD. Useles widout pics.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

Don't taze me bro!


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 15, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I bet back inda day Scrapy made bush bond.



Make an old woman blush , make a rich woman steal


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

Billy hit some Sherm stick


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 15, 2014)

I been tazed and I been teased.................toss-up.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 15, 2014)

scrapy said:


> make an old woman blush , make a rich woman steal



bttb


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

I hit a Sherm stick once.. Thought it was just Mary Jane... I was blind high.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

I ain't been tazed  but they tried to open a steel door with my face. I told that dumb jailer my head can't open a steel door


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 15, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I hit a Sherm stick once.. Thought it was just Mary Jane... I was blind high.



Thailand?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

No grovetown ga


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

Oops flopped and ran band him Kdad


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

Kdad.. Is a mystery.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

I ain't got any hep me tonight


----------



## oops1 (Dec 15, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Oops flopped and ran band him Kdad



If ya sit still..they'll catch ya.. What's a sherm stick?


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

oops1 said:


> If ya sit still..they'll catch ya.. What's a sherm stick?



Where you been oops?


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

I never been tazed.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

I try and let them have their fun with other folks.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 15, 2014)

oops been on probation


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

lagrangedave said:


> bttb



Thoroughlygood


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

Thoroughlygood flop!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

Oops gets fingery. And gets infracted


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

Canecutta inda hizzouse.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

mattech is back.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

Full house..


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

But and kayran here too


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 15, 2014)

And make a young gurl squeal.


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

Glad your OK Bo$$


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

U bet this is going to get closed


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

Werd® T


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

Scraps and boss here oh look mt  is here too


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 15, 2014)

Momentum increasing exponentially.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

Dave and rabit killer cane is here too


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

Dave talkn algebraic


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 15, 2014)

Your turn Scrapy.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 15, 2014)

Seen 8.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

Hello.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 15, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Seen 8.



Shot 9?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

Fake nut is here.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

New Billy thread started.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 15, 2014)

I could give you golf lessons mt.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

Everybody out of here!


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 15, 2014)

Scrapy banned from kitchen.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

Who's got a fake but?


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

Who's kitchen he banned from?


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm joining the Chula Country Club. Any advice?


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

Scrapy caint cook?


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm not in lanter mig.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 15, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Who's kitchen he banned from?



His.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

Wear a hat with peanuts or fertilizer company logo, ld. You'll be mixin then.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 15, 2014)

They made me put on a shirt one time to play golf in Hogansville. I had overhalls on. I also was one of the owners.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

Wowsers but.


----------



## oops1 (Dec 15, 2014)

Crowded up in hera


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 15, 2014)

lagrangedave said:


> I'm joining the Chula Country Club. Any advice?



Don't leave no beer on your truck.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 15, 2014)

Glad things went well bo$$


----------



## canecutter1 (Dec 15, 2014)

Hey


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks Nutnut, I knew you'd be informed.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 15, 2014)

You do still owe me a rattlesnake wrassle.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 15, 2014)

Done workin reeb time. 15 hr day with travel time.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 15, 2014)

Keep your eye on the balls, mt.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 15, 2014)

Enjoy big.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 15, 2014)

lagrangedave said:


> You do still owe me a rattlesnake wrassle.



10-4 LD, they's a bunch of em crawling around that golf course.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

Jb WWF is on.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

Redman is here y'all stop the indewindows


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

I wear plaid


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 15, 2014)

Mt, don't stand to close to the ball.......










After you hit it.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

I don't where printed t shirts in public.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 15, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Jb WWF is on.



I'm watching Jeopardy, think I could'a won tonight.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

I wear my wwf leather jacket with pride.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> I'm watching Jeopardy, think I could'a won tonight.



Metropolitan country man.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 15, 2014)

That's.....awesome?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm pure burbing country


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

My neighbor still has his Obama sign in his yard.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

Other neighbor cuts grass with his shirt off.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

The guy up the road wears a turbin


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> I could give you golf lessons mt.



That would be awesome. I could pay you in peanuts, or reeb, whatever you decide.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

The lady up the road gardens in her tank top and Daisey dukes. I like her


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 15, 2014)

Robert is a wrasslin fan, so is chief, Chief Little Eagle was his granddaddy.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm the "redneck" at my office......I brought a crock pot of beans to the T-day lunch, without knowing what was in it, or anything about me (never talked to her about anything other than work), the director asked if it was venison chili.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 15, 2014)

The black lady from New York thinks I'm a racist.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

I was kicked out of the community pool for swimming in cut offs


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 15, 2014)

Another fella came to my cube one day for advice on buying a gun.......


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 15, 2014)

El Mongol was my favorite.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

JB = racist


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 15, 2014)

Maybe it's 'cause I bring BBQ to folks


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 15, 2014)

T.P. said:


> JB = racist



Yes, I hate eskimos.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

They moved me out of the construction trailer and put me in the admin building. Then my boss scolded me for lack of professionalism. Eating sardines for lunch is offensive


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 15, 2014)

Let it burn....


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 15, 2014)

My boss scolded me for not going to the monthly "birthday cake" my floor does.....I didn't want cake, dangit.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

What's wrong with a fish smell?


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 15, 2014)

I wanted to sit in my cube and keep to myself.....I ain't there to be people's friend.  I'm there to work.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

I have a problem with directing women... My boss don't like that... I can't tell them to grow a pair and get the job done.


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

Does anyone have a guncle?


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 15, 2014)

At one point my entire chain of command up to just below the CEO was women.


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

Everyone at my job wants me to kill them a deer.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 15, 2014)

I hate most people jb. You could say I'm an equal opportunity hater of stupid people.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 15, 2014)

mattech said:


> Does anyone have a guncle?



Gay uncle?


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

JB got the flop


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 15, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I have a problem with directing women... My boss don't like that... I can't tell them to grow a pair and get the job done.



Yes you can , they like structure and guidance in  their lives, who needs to grow a pair?


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> Gay uncle?



Yup, I'm watching modern family. Lol


----------



## bigelow (Dec 15, 2014)

The new supervisor told my wife that she can't stand black folks. The new supervisor is black.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

I got promoted but don't get my raise til June.  Ripped off
.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 15, 2014)

bammer in here lookin around.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 15, 2014)

Modern family is not even close to how I met your mother.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 15, 2014)

mattech said:


> JB got the flop



I was leaving it there for migs.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 15, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I got promoted but don't get my raise til June.  Ripped off
> .



Congrats, the money will come.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 15, 2014)

mattech said:


> Yup, I'm watching modern family. Lol



I got one of them.  It's kind-a the family secret that everybody knows.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

I have to deal with two fractions of women who don't talk to each other.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 15, 2014)

Glad ya'll talkin about work now that ya'll are off work.


----------



## canecutter1 (Dec 15, 2014)

Are gay uncles like a manly aunt?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

Going from the redneck all hunting fishing trailer men to the multiculturalism office is a major transition for me


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

canecutter1 said:


> Are gay uncles like a manly aunt?



Mattech said he ain't gay no more.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 15, 2014)

I got a cut in pay now, the demotion will be in a few weeks.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 15, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Going from the redneck all hunting fishing trailer men to the multiculturalism office is a major transition for me



I went from a union position to an office environment when I finished college, completely changed careers.  That was a crazy transition.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 15, 2014)

HAd to learn office politics.......like, showing up for the monthly birthday cake.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 15, 2014)

.....have to act interested at department meetings.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 15, 2014)

backing out of the thread slowly......


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 15, 2014)

Bo$$man +


----------



## bigelow (Dec 15, 2014)

My boss hunts all we talk about during deer season is hunting. We don't get much done.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 15, 2014)

Well I gots to go have what they call a liquid dinner


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 15, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> backing out of the thread slowly......



LOL-ing


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 15, 2014)

Hey K


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

My wife is scrolling through some kind of toys fro. The 80's web page. Every 6 seconds she makes me look at the next picture. I'm about to snap, its so anoyying.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 15, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> backing out of the thread slowly......


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 15, 2014)

bigelow said:


> My boss hunts all we talk about during deer season is hunting. We don't get much done.



Nobody I work with hunts or fishes.  I think I am the only redneck in the entire building.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

bigelow said:


> I hate most people jb. You could say I'm an equal opportunity hater of stupid people.



Same here.


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

Werd®


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

Dang it. I forgot my password for my other account.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 15, 2014)

I've enjoyed the how to load a deer thread.....


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

Guess I'll just make a new one.


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> I've enjoyed the how to load a deer thread.....



Lol


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 15, 2014)

Some folks make a big deal out of it.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 15, 2014)

One post involving two round objects made me lol


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

Is that all the golfing tips you got Nut?


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

How many balls doe I need per hole?


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

How many swings per hole?


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 15, 2014)

Hello


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

Can I take my fo wheeler instead of a golf cart?


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

Hey strang.


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

C@N you teach me to golf?


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 15, 2014)

I got offered a $1 to leave a golf course when I was a teenager.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm terrible at it.  I much prefer driving the cart and drinking beer.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm changing and dealing with a bunch of crybabys. Its all good delegate all my work.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 15, 2014)

Every now and then I'll hang out with somebody at a driving range if I have some decent cigars.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

Billy got taxes he tried to steal fix a flat from DG


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 15, 2014)

You can have that one too, migs ^^^^


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm bout to head to south jawja to an all you can eats buff'et


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm here.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 15, 2014)

It's GON be delicious


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 15, 2014)

Hello???


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 15, 2014)

I challenge you tp


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

Hey Hilsman+


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

I got me some spoonge bill decoys.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 15, 2014)

My slice is so bad I aim 45 degrees to the left and hit the green.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 15, 2014)

Those are good cleaners mathewtechnical


----------



## bigelow (Dec 15, 2014)

Reeb 2. Starting to feel better b


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

bigelow said:


> My slice is so bad I aim 45 degrees to the left and hit the green.



What's so hard about cutting a piece of pie?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

Flop thanks Jb. That's three flops fer me


----------



## bigelow (Dec 15, 2014)

Werd b


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 15, 2014)

Where did the Honorable String go.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 15, 2014)

Its according to how long the hole is mt.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

Tp and strang look a like.


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

My decoys are spun out.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 15, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> I challenge you tp



That was funny, they were callin' each other out by name....


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

Nut ain't q reel nut.


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

All day and night and weekends, and sometimes early Sunday mornings.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm hera bo$$, been wearin my patch that you sent me with pride


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 15, 2014)

You will have to have a lot of balls mt.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

Jb like to smoke a a good stuffed wrap


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 15, 2014)

bigelow said:


> My slice is so bad I aim 45 degrees to the left and hit the green.



I just use a wedge and get there when I can.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 15, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> That was funny, they were callin' each other out by name....



Made me lol-ing


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

Tp and strang eye recon they twins


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 15, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Flop thanks Jb. That's three flops fer me


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

I do not approve this message


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 15, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Made me lol-ing



I didn't know either of their names, and only know half of both now.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

One more dip and I'm going to bed


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> You will have to have a lot of balls mt.



Is 2 enough?


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 15, 2014)

But, I don't know too many folks from here.....


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 15, 2014)

Swing your club inside to out, big. That will cure your slice.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 15, 2014)

We cousins fuzzy. Well, we got the same uncle but not the same auntie, and his pappy and my pappy are half brothers so I guess we are 1/2 cousins. Prolly why we look the same


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

Mac if you in north Augusta on wed I'll buy you dinner send me a pm


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 15, 2014)

Nut nut givin out legit golf advice


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> We cousins fuzzy. Well, we got the same uncle but not the same auntie, and his pappy and my pappy are half brothers so I guess we are 1/2 cousins. Prolly why we look the same



Eye recon so.


----------



## MAC2 (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm not here at the present time. Please leave a message.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> That was funny, they were callin' each other out by name....



Not sure why folks do that?


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 15, 2014)

mattech said:


> Is 2 enough?



No, unless you like playing with used balls.


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

My club is slightly curved, does that matter?


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> No, unless you like playing with used balls.



I'm not picky


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm out see y'all in jail


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> I challenge you tp



I'm ready! What's the challenge??


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 15, 2014)

Lol-ing all ova tha place at nut nut


----------



## MAC2 (Dec 15, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Mac if you in north Augusta on wed I'll buy you dinner send me a pm



Originally supposed to be here through Thursday but, just got word that may change. I'll let you know Migmack. Thanks.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 15, 2014)

mattech said:


> I'm not picky



Lol-ing even harder now


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

Flop


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Tp and strang look a like.



That's my other account.


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm not sure what to lol about


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

Let me know I'll be in town... And around


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm gonna break something if I don't calm down with my lol-ing


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

But I'll lol and smile so I fit in.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 15, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I'm ready! What's the challenge??



Oh you know what it is, don't be trying to troll me tp


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

Bed time fer !me


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

Lols on the roof burn it down


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

Mac, if your in Forsyth Jan 9th, between 8:47 and 8:59 pm. I'll buy you dinner.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 15, 2014)

Mathewtechnical peer pressure lol-ing


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 15, 2014)

Burn it down step dad of mike brown


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 15, 2014)

Tp trolling me with my challenge


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 15, 2014)

He knows what it is


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

Strang made me poot in the tub...lol-ing now.


----------



## MAC2 (Dec 15, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I'm ready! What's the challenge??



I challenge you become a member of PETA and then become a vegematerian.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 15, 2014)

They stank worser in the tub two tp


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

Burn it down


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 15, 2014)

mattech said:


> My club is slightly curved, does that matter?



Doesn't matter as long as the club head is in line with the shaft.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 15, 2014)

Imma go take me a shower, bbl with a clean hind end


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> They stank worser in the tub two tp



The steam converts the odor to vapor, the. It amplifies the smell.


----------



## MAC2 (Dec 15, 2014)

mattech said:


> Mac, if your in Forsyth Jan 9th, between 8:47 and 8:59 pm. I'll buy you dinner.



Sounds good! Eat and run at the Longhorn!


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Doesn't matter as long as the club head is in line with the shaft.



I'm not real sure, I'll text you a picture.


----------



## MAC2 (Dec 15, 2014)

mattech said:


> The steam converts the odor to vapor, the. It amplifies the smell.



Somebody has been doing some heavy research.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 15, 2014)

The bigger the club head the better.


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

MAC2 said:


> Sounds good! Eat and run at the Longhorn!



We don't have a longhorn, we got a Chinese place in the corner of a gas station, and Mexican in the corner of a hotel. I'll let you pick.


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 15, 2014)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

Flop^^^


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 15, 2014)

So close


----------



## bigelow (Dec 15, 2014)

I hit my balls with a clubbed foot.


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> The bigger the club head the better.



I was researching it earlier, and from what I learned is the size don't matter, its form of the swing.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 15, 2014)

Mac you ready for a wing man yet.


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 15, 2014)

My buddies wifey wouldn't let me shoot a deer off there back porch. I was not lolin


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 15, 2014)

mattech said:


> I'm not real sure, I'll text you a picture.



Can barely see it in that pic, but I would say you need a longer shaft.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 15, 2014)

You me TP mig and hils got to hang out and pick up som women's. I am just there for guidance my wife don't like it if I pick up woman's


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 15, 2014)

Lols


----------



## bigelow (Dec 15, 2014)

Seriously I know things.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 15, 2014)

Hils you down.


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 15, 2014)

I gots no prob pickin up women's. It's the part where they start yellin and screaming for me to put them down that I have the prob with


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Can barely see it in that pic, but I would say you need a longer shaft.



Its just a bad angle. I'll get a redo. Bbl


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 15, 2014)

Oh yea. And that pepper spray stuff.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 15, 2014)

I pick things up and put them down.


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 15, 2014)

It burns the eyes pretty good


----------



## bigelow (Dec 15, 2014)

The gremlin I posted last night is here b


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

Lol-ing at Hilsman now.


----------



## MAC2 (Dec 15, 2014)

mattech said:


> We don't have a longhorn, we got a Chinese place in the corner of a gas station, and Mexican in the corner of a hotel. I'll let you pick.



Chinese and gas go together so I'd go with that.


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

My son said putt putt is good enough.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 15, 2014)

mattech said:


> I was researching it earlier, and from what I learned is the size don't matter, its form of the swing.



Well yes you will need good hand to eye coordination, definitely.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 15, 2014)

So is a drunk "mild". 

F


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

Strang is still hera.


----------



## MAC2 (Dec 15, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Mac you ready for a wing man yet.



Getting close.


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

MAC2 said:


> Chinese and gas go together so I'd go with that.



10-4.


Do real though if you ever over this way holla.


----------



## MAC2 (Dec 15, 2014)

Flopped it like a flap jack!


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 15, 2014)

Goot flap jack flop Mac.


----------



## MAC2 (Dec 15, 2014)

mattech said:


> 10-4.
> 
> 
> Do real though if you ever over this way holla.




Will do mattech!


----------



## bigelow (Dec 15, 2014)

Flap jacks and fried eggs.


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

I was googling golf, and it seems like there are different color balls, does it matter.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 15, 2014)

Reeb 4 ordered some wangs and fries.


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

My favorite color is blue.


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

What's the new one gonna be about?


----------



## bigelow (Dec 15, 2014)

Dude that's put put.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 15, 2014)

Pinkard?


----------



## MAC2 (Dec 15, 2014)

Blue ones fly straighter.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 15, 2014)

BBh said it would involve mattech.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 15, 2014)

I prefer white balls.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 15, 2014)

Nut prefers whites


----------



## T.P. (Dec 15, 2014)

Wheres bbh at?


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

bigelow said:


> BBh said it would involve mattech.



Whut?


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 15, 2014)

All this golf talk is making me want to go play.


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

Anyone seen my pet fish?


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> All this golf talk is making me want to go play.



Me too.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 15, 2014)

Useless billy said golf is for yuppies but he will steal them anyway


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 15, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Wheres bbh at?



Over yonder


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 15, 2014)

Bbh got banded


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 15, 2014)

Flop


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 15, 2014)

Now


----------



## bigelow (Dec 15, 2014)

He was an imposter he works for PETA.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 15, 2014)

Fore!


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 15, 2014)

Five!!!


----------



## bigelow (Dec 15, 2014)

Eleven


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 15, 2014)

I'll take reebs for the first lessons mt.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 15, 2014)

Speaking of reeb.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 15, 2014)

9owas and fotyminittzzz . .


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm on it Nut.


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

You still drink slitz


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

Or md2020


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

Zima?


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

Smirnoff ice?


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

Lime a rita


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

Pinã cõlãdã


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 15, 2014)

This one done


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 15, 2014)

Close it


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

Last post


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 15, 2014)

Lock it


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

I mean it


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 15, 2014)

Shut it off


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

No more post ing.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 15, 2014)

Adios


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm no giving another warning


----------



## mattech (Dec 15, 2014)

Flop


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 15, 2014)

Bye


----------

